
Boeing completes test flights for 737 Max software fix - humbfool2
https://www.cnet.com/news/boeing-completes-test-flights-for-737-max-software-fix/
======
simonblack
If you don't mind, I think I'll wait for at least one or two years before I do
any flights on a 737 MAX plane. Just in case this fix is no better than the
last "fix".

